# I nubbed a nub today!



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

Well after listening to the ccom video on nubs I decided to try one. I had the habano wrapper version and found it quite enjoyable. I'm not sure about the whole sweet spot thing but ir was a nice short smoke, it never burned hot and had a perfect draw throuout the whole 4 inches. Very enjoyable and reminded me of the series V just not as spicy.:tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick review. Really looking forward to trying one. My B & M which I work at should be getting them anyday. Starting to get ansy!:dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

you mean you smoked one whole 1/8" ?

:r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

mmblz said:


> you mean you smoked one whole 1/8" ?
> 
> :r


This good natured ribbing is fantastic! I wish it would show up in every NUB thread! Oh, wait a minute, it IS in every NUB thread. Fantastic!:tu:chk:tu

MCS


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

In all seriousness how long did it last?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> This good natured ribbing is fantastic!


you mean there's a ribbed for her pleasure vitola?

:r


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am glad to hear it was enjoyable. I orderd the sampler from ccom yesterday, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## jedok24 (Feb 12, 2008)

mmmm, can't wait to try one


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Just ordered mine!
:ss I can't wait!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

mmblz said:


> you mean there's a ribbed for her pleasure vitola?
> 
> :r


Yes! Exactly! Fantastic! Just fantastic! Thank you!!:bl

MCS


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> In all seriousness how long did it last?


I smoked a 460 Connecticut today and it lasted about an hour.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> In all seriousness how long did it last?


In Man time or actual time? Man time is 4 times longer than actual time. Just ask a woman.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> you mean there's a ribbed for her pleasure vitola?
> 
> :r


Yes, guaranteed to hit that sweet spot...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Man, the negativity around here surrounding the Nub is amazing. I didn't realize there were so many people that didn't care for these, I also didn't know that there were so many people on this forum that had tried one to give them a fair chance before bashing them either 
Scott


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> Man, the negativity around here surrounding the Nub is amazing. I didn't realize there were so many people that didn't care for these, I also didn't know that there were so many people on this forum that had tried one to give them a fair chance before bashing them either
> Scott


Pepin may be your Mistress, but Nub seems to be your Master. Not trying to start something, but I've wondered if Sam is paying you. Never seen anyone so hyped about a cigar. My perception was (note I said was) that you post more on Nub than anything else. I checked to see if i was wrong and I was.

That said, there is something to the phrase perception = reality. Many people just have a different perception than you. If it gives you pleasure to hype Nub, then do so. If it gives other people pleasure to joke about them, let them do so. We all have sticks we like. Whether people try a cigar or not, the overall brand is much more than what the advertising, owner or positive public say. To some extent, each of us is a stakeholder in the Nub. It's just not all positive unfortunately.

In the end, it's just a cigar. Unless you have a personal stake in it, I'd say let it go. Peace. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Poriggity said:


> Man, the negativity around here surrounding the Nub is amazing. I didn't realize there were so many people that didn't care for these, I also didn't know that there were so many people on this forum that had tried one to give them a fair chance before bashing them either
> Scott


Send me some to try and change my mind. :hn

Nubs and Dubs


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> Pepin may be your Mistress, but Nub seems to be your Master. Not trying to start something, but I've wondered if Sam is paying you. Never seen anyone so hyped about a cigar. My perception was (note I said was) that you post more on Nub than anything else. I checked to see if i was wrong and I was.
> 
> That said, there is something to the phrase perception = reality. Many people just have a different perception than you. If it gives you pleasure to hype Nub, then do so. If it gives other people pleasure to joke about them, let them do so. We all have sticks we like. Whether people try a cigar or not, the overall brand is much more than what the advertising, owner or positive public say. To some extent, each of us is a stakeholder in the Nub. It's just not all positive unfortunately.
> 
> In the end, it's just a cigar. Unless you have a personal stake in it, I'd say let it go. Peace. :ss


and yet you haven't even tried a Poriggity


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> and yet you haven't even tried a Poriggity


I'll check my B&M next time I'm there, or is that only avail. on the devil site?

:r

For the record, I have no opinion on the Nub other than I like the logo.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> I'll check my B&M next time I'm there, or is that only avail. on the devil site?
> 
> :r
> 
> For the record, I have no opinion on the Nub other than I like the logo.


:r:r box split


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Man, the negativity around here surrounding the Nub is amazing. I didn't realize there were so many people that didn't care for these, I also didn't know that there were so many people on this forum that had tried one to give them a fair chance before bashing them either
> Scott


I've smoked a couple of the Cameroon Torps & the Habano Torp. Ok I guess but I think I will go back to my Bold Ole's, O's, S's, V's & MB's and search for the "sweet spot" myself.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've gotta try one of these things. They may be around for awhile, but the name is too easy a target for the butt of too many jokes here and elsewhere. I've smoked plenty of Nubs yet I've never smoked the Nub label cigar.:hn


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I have now officially changed my mind on the Nub. I now know I was stupid to try one and like it, but the "non-cigar snob" FOG's that have decided for us all by turning every Nub thread into a bashing thread. Because of this and the fact that I am a "mind-numbed" robot I now only like Cuban's, Pipin's, Fuente's and Padron's. 




I apolgize in advance for any I may offend and my Nub's should be in on Monday or Tuesday along with the check Sam the douchebag is sending me to support and stand behind "The NUB."
Nothing to see here, just a little venting!:fu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> I apolgize in advance for any I may offend and my Nub's should be in on Monday or Tuesday along with the check Sam the douchebag is sending me to support and stand behind "The NUB."
> Nothing to see here, just a little venting!:fu


I don't get it??????


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Poriggity said:


> Man, the negativity around here surrounding the Nub is amazing. I didn't realize there were so many people that didn't care for these, I also didn't know that there were so many people on this forum that had tried one to give them a fair chance before bashing them either
> Scott


Scott,

there is a lot of bashing about the brand I will admit. You have laid down a level minded defense and I applaud that. Allow me to present reasons for the bashing by describing some of my personal reservations about the Nub:
 There have been an incredible number of threads about this brand. I can recall no time in almost 4 years here of any single cigar that has received such wide and persistent member support.
.
 Sam behaved poorly in his initial approach to CS. I believe through his membership here he is trying to buy good reviews for a lower price than a CA ad. He is very aware of the volume of membership and activity Club Stogie has, and targeted it for a reason. Let me also state that I have seen you and your participation around here Scott, and I am not inclined to believe your positive opinion was bought. You are a stand up gorilla. Others of the many that are preaching the word of Nub I am less inclined to believe Sam's gifts didn't influence.
.
 I don't care for most parejos over 50 RG in any length. I find the thought of starting with a nub, particularly a 54, 58, 60, 64, and even 66 ring gauge nub very unappealing. If I have the usual 1" of tobacco in my mouth, I will have only 2" between my lips and the 1 inch diameter campfire at the burning end. One reason I don't care for large ring gauge cigars is that they are hard to light evenly and can take an inch before achieving an even burn. With a nub the cigar would be halfway through once it was burning right. Perhaps others can get a big gauge cigar to burn evenly more quickly than I can, but to me it still makes the vitola's shape very unappealing. There are enough jokes about cigars and phallus; if a cigar can hold on a Trojan I don't want to smoke it.
.
 For many of us the changes in flavor and development of taste during the smoke are an enjoyable part of the experience. "One dimensional" is generally a negative term for a cigar whose flavor remains the same. Nub's claim to hit the peak flavor immediately and remain there does not sound appealing to me if the blending has achieved this attribute.
.
 The price of the Nub is rather high IMO. Personally I would buy the less costly Serie G or O from Oliva or the slightly more expensive Serie V for my Oliva cigar fix.
I believe some of the above reasons are why The Nub has vocal dissent here to match its supporters. Keep smoking the cigars you like Scott; smoke the cigar because you like it and not because of what other people think or say about it. I still admit to smoking La Fincas for 3 years during the boom and that cigar is as bad as Cremosas to many. :2

-Matt-


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Scott,
> 
> there is a lot of bashing about the brand I will admit. You have laid down a level minded defense and I applaud that. Allow me to present reasons for the bashing by describing some of my personal reservations about the Nub:
> There have been an incredible number of threads about this brand. I can recall no time in almost 4 years here of any single cigar that has received such wide and persistent member support.
> ...


:tpd: Matt, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well put, Matt. :tu

I also find it interesting that those complaining about the bashing seem to be o.k. with all the positive hype about these being the greatest thing since sliced bread. The way I see it, the nay-saying about these doesn't come close to the amount of gushing being done over these.

There are many who love Gurkhas, Perdomos, CAOs and other popular brands. And there are many who think they are crap. The so-called bashing doesn't happen because nobody is claiming they are cigar nirvana. 

:2


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> There have been an incredible number of threads about this brand. I can recall no time in almost 4 years here of any single cigar that has received such wide and persistent member support.





pnoon said:


> I also find it interesting that those complaining about the bashing seem to be o.k. with all the positive hype about these being the greatest thing since sliced bread. The way I see it, the nay-saying about these doesn't come close to the amount of gushing being done over these.


Also, to call anything in this thread "bashing" is a gross exaggeration.

As I've said in another thread, I hope to try one of these some day. Until then, all I can comment on is the hype and appearance of these cigars. And the only way I can see to respond to the hype and appearance is with laughter.

:2


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Scott,
> 
> there is a lot of bashing about the brand I will admit. You have laid down a level minded defense and I applaud that. Allow me to present reasons for the bashing by describing some of my personal reservations about the Nub:
> 
> ...


For the record Sam hasn't bought or influenced me in anyway. I bought 3 boxes yesterday(paid full price like everyone else).

I have had a chance to meet Sam(yesterday) and had a couple PM's with him.

I don't let anyone else's opinions influence me, nor do it get sucked into bashing because it seems to be the 'popular' opinion. I think people should wait until they've tried the cigar and meet Sam in person before they are entitled to form and voice their 'own' opinion on either.

Sorry for the rant, but cigars are supposed to be a calming, positive experience for me, when I start to see all the negative BS it ruins my experience.

Climbing off my soapbox now.

I hope everyone is enjoying a good cigar and positive attitude.:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So what happens when you try a Nub and dislike it? Am I then not supposed to voice my opinion because of it being taken as "negative bashing"?

I've tried the Nub and dislike it, however I don't believe I need to meet Sam in order to form an opinion on the Nub cigar. I am also not a snob as I really do try and sample all of the new smokes that come out on the NC market so as not to lose touch with the current culture.



I guess I just don't see how people expressing their opinion on a cigar they've tried is bashing, but all the Nub lover's seem to be taking it that way :2


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

how do you nub a nub when a nub is already nubbed?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> So what happens when you try a Nub and dislike it? Am I then not supposed to voice my opinion because of it being taken as "negative bashing"?


Nope, you've earned the right to have an educated opinion based on your experience.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

txmatt said:


> Scott,
> 
> there is a lot of bashing about the brand I will admit. You have laid down a level minded defense and I applaud that. Allow me to present reasons for the bashing by describing some of my personal reservations about the Nub:
> There have been an incredible number of threads about this brand. I can recall no time in almost 4 years here of any single cigar that has received such wide and persistent member support.
> ...


I believe every Taboo and Pepin thread as well as the CO threads have overshadowed the NUB threads by quite a bit. Here's what I've seen:

1. People getting excited about a new cigar brand before they try it. Can you say this has never happened before?
2. People making "good natured" comments about the cigar's size without trying it.
3. People saying they don't like the way Sam presented himself here and that this is a "hype" cigar.
4. Every single positive thread about the NUB; even the ACTUAL REVIEWS, have somebody chiming in with more "good natured" remarks about the cigar and the hype.
5. Most of these "good natured" remarks are from people who have not tried the cigar.

It looks to me that some people want to make other people feel bad about a cigar they smoke or would like to try. This goes against the No Cigar Snob credo of Club Stogie. I am seeing this from a point of view of a person who has not tried a NUB, has no affiliation with Oliva, and am considered by most of my friends and colleagues to be someone with a pretty thick skin. .

MCS


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

While I appreciate the well thought out nature of your post I would also like to point out that it appears that those who are Nub lovers are trying to make people who did not like the Nub feel bad by saying they are "bashing" the Nub or being "Negative". 

I don't think anyone is violating the No Snob Policy just expressing their opinion on a cigar. When people choose to take others opinions personally it turns from a discussion about thoughts on a smoke into "they're being negative about the Nub".

It basically takes away our right to express our feelings on the cigar, and the only ones I see doing that are the ones that have issues with people expressing a less than favorable view of the Nub :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> 1. People getting excited about a new cigar brand before they try it. Can you say this has never happened before? *Understandable*
> 
> 2. People making "good natured" comments about the cigar's size without trying it. *The size is why I will not try it. Jawbreakers are not for me.*
> 
> ...


Smoke what you like and like what you smoke but there are some cigars that just beg to be made fun of. ie: Cremosa, Nub and Fighting Cock. :r Hell, I've made fun of many jawbreakers (CAO, Padron, RP anything over 52 rg) but I didn't see anybody get so defensive as the folks that like the Nub. That's the interesting part, to me.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought the Connecticut 3.7 X 58 was very enjoyable...my favorite out of the 3. 

The Cameroon was ok..and the Habano was pretty decent as well. 

Come on guys..everyone's tastes are different. People are allowed to dislike the Nubs AFTER they TRIED (<---Key word) them. 

Bashing the Cigar before you try it..doesn't even warrant a comment in the first place.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> While I appreciate the well thought out nature of your post I would also like to point out that it appears that those who are Nub lovers are trying to make people who did not like the Nub feel bad by saying they are "bashing" the Nub or being "Negative".
> 
> I don't think anyone is violating the No Snob Policy just expressing their opinion on a cigar. When people choose to take others opinions personally it turns from a discussion about thoughts on a smoke into "they're being negative about the Nub".
> 
> It basically takes away our right to express our feelings on the cigar, and the only ones I see doing that are the ones that have issues with people expressing a less than favorable view of the Nub :2


I have no problem with someone having an opinion, but when people throw out 'negative' opinions (I'll use 'negative' loosely) with no experience to base that opinion on, then it is nothing but a useless opinion. It serves no purpose and it should be kept to one's self.

Sorry, but that's just my opinion.....based on life experience.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> Bashing the Cigar before you try it..doesn't even warrant a comment in the first place.


In your opinion. I guess mine don't count. So I can't say the White Owl Grapes are bad because I havn't had one? :r

So defensive....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Would somebody please send me a Nub so I can say I tried one and then bash it?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

i have not smoked any but I was gifted a couple yesterday. I cannot say if I like them or not, but I can give my opinion on the fact that I think the concept is ridiculous. This is a fact because this is not the forst time the concept has been tried. would I have ever bought these myself? probably not but that does not mean I will not give the ones gifted a fair shake. My biggest beef was the way Sam presented himself here. If I go to buy a car and tell the salesman to let me check with my bank and see if I can get a loan and will let him know in 24 hours I do not expect him to get all upset and take his ball and go home. If this happens and the next day he calls I will hang up. Basically I have hung up on Sam.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> Would somebody please send me a Nub so I can say I tried one and then bash it?


As one of my coaches once said, " You are going into the game with the wrong attitude son."


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> People are allowed to dislike the Nubs AFTER they TRIED (<---Key word) them.
> 
> Bashing the Cigar before you try it..doesn't even warrant a comment in the first place.


I respectfully disagree.

I do agree that one should not form negative opinions on the flavor of the cigar without trying one.

BUT, people are certainly "allowed" and justified in their negative impresssion of the cigar based on goofy dimensions, a less than favorable first impression of the owner and the hype surrounding the cigar.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mtmouse said:


> I have no problem with someone having an opinion, but when people throw out 'negative' opinions (I'll use 'negative' loosely) with no experience to base that opinion on, then it is nothing but a useless opinion. It serves no purpose and it should be kept to one's self.
> 
> Sorry, but that's just my opinion.....based on life experience.


:r
I've seen the Nub and I think it looks goofy. I don't need to smoke one to form an opinion on the vitola. I can see just fine, thanks.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Give NUB a Chance:

Ev'rybody's talking about
Pepinism, Tatism, Tabooism, CCism, COism, Opusism
This-ism, that-ism 
Isn't it the most
All we are saying is give NUB a chance 
All we are saying is give NUB a chance 

Ev'rybody's talking about 
Ministers, Sinisters, Banisters and canisters,
Bishops and Fishops and Rabbis and Pop eyes,
And bye bye, bye byes. 
All we are saying is give NUB a chance
All we are saying is give NUB a chance

Let me tell you now
Ev'rybody's talking about
Revolution, Evolution, Mastication, Flagelolation, Regulations.
Integrations, Meditations, United Nations, Congratulations
All we are saying is give NUB a chance
All we are saying is give NUB a chance

Oh Let's stick to it
Ev'rybody's talking about
John and Yoko, Timmy Leary, Rosemary, Tommy smothers, Bob Dylan, 
Tommy Cooper, Derek Tayor, Norman Mailer, Alan Ginsberg, Hare Krishna,
Hare Krishna
All we are saying is give NUB a chance
All we are saying is give NUB a chance 

John Lennon paraphrased by MCS


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Would somebody please send me a Nub so I can say I tried one and then bash it?


I haven't tried it yet Dale also:r
Where in the same boat here Bro!

But it's like a a Piramides cut into half.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

madurolover said:


> My biggest beef was the way Sam presented himself here.


With all due respect, I believe this was Sam's first post to the jungle. Since this was how he presented himself to me and the rest of the jungle, this is how I judge him.

The other conversation was a private one between Sam and admin. We received parts of that conversation 'third hand' and everyone interpreted it in a different way.

I've been a police officer for 19 years, if I took all the 'third hand' information I was given, there would be a lot of innocent people locked up right now.

Sam's first post.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mtmouse said:


> With all due respect, I believe this was Sam's first post to the jungle. Since this was how he presented himself to me and the rest of the jungle, this is how I judge him.


Did you read pds's post about why Sam initially left? I think I would trust a botl like Paul over somebody I don't know trying to sell something.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r

Emarketing sucks balls. Do the cigars? Hey it's like the immensa and other extememly large RG cigars that have preceeded these which were niche "gimmick" cigars. This one has a theory developed by a sales guy though so it must be better. :r

Olivia rolls decent cigars so I'm sure they are just fine. But the second coming kind of attitude is ... well Barnum would be proud. Wonder what they do with "the rest of the leaf? 

It's a cigar discussion board afterall. No requirements other than the ability to type to contribute to any thread here. Balance is important, particularly in large RG cigars to prevent them form being monochromatic and boring. Folks posting glowing reviews gets balanced by folks who may not appreciate the theory and smoke itself. Dustin whos opinion I value smoked some and called them boring. Nuff said I won't be biting. Folks on the sidelines get to comment on things as well. Over time a sense of "the facts" emerges. Absent personal attacks any comment about a cigar .. smoked or ridiculed is fair game. We endured the optimistic pronouncements from the Nublive crowd before these were even smoked. What's the big deal about the opposite?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Did you read pds's post about why Sam initially left? If not, you don't know the whole story.


Yup, read it. Did you not read the rest of my comments?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> With all due respect, I believe this was Sam's first post to the jungle. Since this was how he presented himself to me and the rest of the jungle, this is how I judge him.
> 
> The other conversation was a private one between Sam and admin. We received parts of that conversation 'third hand' and everyone interpreted it in a different way.
> 
> ...


so going back to my analogy if the salesman calls my wife and says he does not want to do business with me if it is gonna take me 24 hours to secure a loan and the calls the next day with a different tune I should be fine with it because he did not tell me directly to my face? Not in my neck of the woods brother.:2


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Dustin whos opinion I value smoked some and called them boring. Nuff said I won't be biting.


So you are going to limit your experience, based on one man's opinion? Kind of limiting yourself aren't you?

It's been said many times before, everyone has different taste.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

For some reason I don't think Dave's experience is being limited too much.:r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mtmouse said:


> It's been said many times before, everyone has different taste.


By Jove, you've got it! Along with that, everyone also has different preferences in rg and in whom they are going to buy cigars from. :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Some great reading here ya'll. Intention and perception in communications can be a challange for both parties, even more so when more parties become involved and when the basis for this is limited to text. 

I'll smoke what I want and can afford and I'll form opinions of what I want when I want and I'll choose when to defend those opinions or not to defend them as well. 

I'll do my best to respect the opinions of others, even when I don't agree. Sometimes my perceptions and emotions get in the way of this and I fail myself. Sometimes it takes me longer to realize the error of my ways, but often those experiences for me are the best lessons learned.

The golden rule is, IMO, still a very good standard to live by when we can see fit to do so.
:2

Forgot to add that I reserve the right to change my opinion.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> So you are going to limit your experience, based on one man's opinion? Kind of limiting yourself aren't you?
> 
> It's been said many times before, everyone has different taste.


Note that he said he values Dustin's opinion. This means he's had experience with his opinion in the past, and has settled on listening to an esteemed voice of personal reason. We like to call that learning through others. I have friends with very similar tastes to my own...when they've tried something they don't like, there's a really good chance I too will despise it. So I don't waste my time or money when there is so much out there I _do_ enjoy.

On the other hand, I have close friends who have the opposite taste preference to my own. When they say they love a stick, I tend to stay away from it and vice versa. _Again, learned from experience._ We've had our moments of 'being open minded' and are now just going on advice we know to be good.

PS. Major Capt. Silly...you are the man.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know what to do. I have Nubs and haven't smoked them. Will I or won't I? Actually, it's to bleeping cold again today to even consider. Great thread. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Give NUB a Chance:
> 
> Ev'rybody's talking about
> Pepinism, Tatism, Tabooism, CCism, COism, Opusism
> ...


Brilliant! :ss


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Mtmouse said:


> So you are going to limit your experience, based on one man's opinion? Kind of limiting yourself aren't you?
> 
> It's been said many times before, everyone has different taste.


I so wish I had a Cremosa to send you. Not out of malice, mind you, just a desire to ensure that you're not limiting your experience.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> I so wish I had a Cremosa to send you. Not out of malice, mind you, just a desire to ensure that you're not limiting your experience.


Based on the over whelming evidence, that these suck and the lack of any evidence to the contrary........I'll trust you on this one.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> I do agree that one should not form negative opinions on the flavor of the cigar without trying one.
> 
> BUT, people are certainly "allowed" and justified in their negative impresssion of the cigar based on goofy dimensions, a less than favorable first impression of the owner and the hype surrounding the cigar.


Of course someone is allowed to rip on the dimensions or the owner or whatever they wish(except flavor)...I don't think anyone is arguing that point...at least I'm not.

I never seen this site get so worked up over a cigar..unless I missed something.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

CigarMonkel said:


> how do you nub a nub when a nub is already nubbed?


Best nub post, eva!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> In your opinion. I guess mine don't count. So I can't say the White Owl Grapes are bad because I havn't had one? :r
> 
> So defensive....


How are white Owl grapes bad? Did you have one before?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Saw a Nub yesterday at the MoB Herf. I am not intrigued.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> How are white Owl grapes bad? Did you have one before?


Because they are cigars flavored with grape?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> How are white Owl grapes bad? Did you have one before?


I have had the regular and I don't think covering with grape flavor can make it any better. But I can see where it could be worse. :tu

If I said they were the chit, would you go buy and smoke one? Maybe or maybe not. Well same thing when it comes to nubs and I'm in the maybe not category.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

This will be my last post involving the NUB controversy.


Thank you,

MCS


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

So I shouldn't try one, because you said they are covered in grape, and they MUST be bad? 

Not trying to pick a fight but.. If you never tried that cigar before..I don't understand how it can be bad then? what's so bad about it..it being grape flavored? If you don't like grape that's fine..but for someone who does..are you giving them a fair review of something you never tried in the first place? 

All I said was..a person can't rip on the Nub (flavor wise) if they never tried it..and that's not an opinion like you stated..it's a fact.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> So I shouldn't try one, because you said they are covered in grape, and they MUST be bad? *Thanks for putting that much power into my words but no, that is my opinion. You can't seem to grasp that.*
> 
> Not trying to pick a fight but.. If you never tried that cigar before..I don't understand how it can be bad then? what's so bad about it..it being grape flavored? If you don't like grape that's fine..but for someone who does..are you giving them a fair review of something you never tried in the first place?
> 
> ...


Soooo defensive.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

This new Nub brand seems like a marketing strategy. I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ozone89 said:


> So I shouldn't try one, because you said they are covered in grape, and they MUST be bad?
> 
> Not trying to pick a fight but.. If you never tried that cigar before..I don't understand how it can be bad then? what's so bad about it..it being grape flavored? If you don't like grape that's fine..but for someone who does..are you giving them a fair review of something you never tried in the first place?
> 
> All I said was..a person can't rip on the Nub (flavor wise) if they never tried it..and that's not an opinion like you stated..it's a fact.


The Watermelon is better. I have at minimum 10 people who will testify to the fact that weed tastes better when rolled with watermelon than with grape. :w

On a serious note....Some of y'all need to grow the hell up. If nubbin' is your thing, then nub to your hearts content. As far as forming an opinion on something someone's never tried......Well, I've never eaten horseshit before, but I can say with relative certainty I don't care for it. Those that like nubs are shouting it from the rooftops, which is fine. It should be just as fine for those who are anti-nub commenting on their opinions. There's some people here that could take a gnat pissing in the wind, and make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

So now a 54 ring gauge is considered a jaw breaker? lol 

You have some issues there pal..I don't wish to play your games. I don't come to message boards to pick fights ..so you can stop puffing your chest out..you win.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

I want pictures of this so called nubbed NUB....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> So now a 54 ring gauge is considered a jaw breaker? lol


To me it is. If you have ever read any of my posts you would know that. FYI: I smoke mainly pc's coronas, lonsdales, panetella's, cg's the occasional robusto but 99% of what I smoke if between 28-48 rg.



Ozone89 said:


> I don't come to message boards to pick fights


 Then stop and let somebody have an opinion.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

NUb a Nub NUb, three men in a tube. 
Would that count as a herf? :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mtmouse said:


> Sam's first post.


I'm glad you posted that link. I'd like everyone who has jumped on the nub bandwagon to read the last part of his post especially. I'm glad that he finds these boards so important, so important that he hasn't been on at all to answer any of these threads. In fact, his last few posts came for the contest before the launch. Where is Sam now? Not here, I can tell you that. He used this place to promote his launch, not become a member of the community.

Someone brought up Taboo and Pepin. The folks at Taboo have been active on the boards here, answering questions, addressing problems, all in all showing themselves to be good people and good additions to the community. Neither Rob at Taboo or Pepin claim their cigars have discovered the magical good part of the tobacco leaf. They aren't claiming to be the second coming of the cigar world, unlike Sam and the "this changes everything" crap. There are alot of guy and gals who have been smoking cigars for a long time and seen this sort of thing during the boom years. If anyone here believes the bs backstory behind this brand, i've got some prime florida swamp land I want to sell ya  I mean, c'mon does anybody really believe the first 1/4 of the cigar is boring? I can't even begin to tell you how many times i've thought, and been told, that the first puff is the best puff. Is there an exact science to this stuff that Sam has figured out which has eluded the cigar community? I think not.

It's been brought up that I should smoke one before I pass judgement. I disagree. In fact, I think that's a pretty dumb thing to say. Sam has used the jungle, his cigars don't appeal to me (too big and short!), the pt barnum like backstory turns me off, i'm not that big of a fan of olivia prodcuts to begin with, and two botls I trust with similar tastes have said they are bad. Sorry if i'm less than enthused on jumping into the nub train. And why should I support a product who's business practices I disagree with?

Someone else said that these kind of posts are negatively effecting their enjoyment of the nubs. Well, if that's the case, you need to haul ass off these forums and go hide in a dark corner somewhere. I've been on cigars boards for the last five years or so and there isn't one cigar I enjoy personaly that hasn't been ripped before. Grow a thicker skin :2

I have been very vocal about this because I want the jungle to know about the bs surrounding this brand. How many new smokers might be swayed by Sam's slick marketing and fancy band? How many people missed the orignal outburst? Alot, judging by the amount of pms i've gotten about the issue. Klugs said it best, nub is a product of emarketing. What are the hot trends right now, robustos, and fat cigars. What is the nub? A short fat robusto. Wow. Original. Been done before, despite what Sam claims.

So in the end, if I sway just one person away from buying nub cigars, I think i've done my job as a responsible member of this fine community. Nobody uses my home and my extended family here without getting an earfull from me


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm glad you posted that link. I'd like everyone who has jumped on the nub bandwagon to read the last part of his post especially. I'm glad that he finds these boards so important, so important that he hasn't been on at all to answer any of these threads. In fact, his last few posts came for the contest before the launch. _*Where is Sam now? *_
> *
> On the road meeting people in person, like me.*
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought I was done with this topic....but sometimes I can't help myself.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sam used CS as a marketing tool to promote his brand then jumped ship. Did you miss that part of my post? Don't feed me that crap that's he's on the road. I'm traveling all the time, I have a laptop. Logging in for five minutes doesn't take alot of effort. If he was just going to casually answer questions, he wouldn't have a forum set up for him..

Also, thank you for ignoring all I wrote about about the bullshit backstory. I'm glad you buy into the nub theory


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Sam used CS as a marketing tool to promote his brand then jumped ship. Did you miss that part of my post? Don't feed me that crap that's he's on the road. *I'm traveling all the time*,
> 
> *Good, maybe you'll get a chance to bump into him on the road, then you can form your own opinion...based on your real experience.*
> 
> ...


I can live with people, saying they are not interested in trying the cigar because they don't like large RG cigars.

I guess we can agree to disagree. I just wish people would pass judgment on 'their' real life experiences.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mtmouse said:


> I guess we can agree to disagree. I just wish people would pass judgment on 'their' real life experiences.


Let me ask you a question. Would you buy and support a product who's business practices rubbed you the wrong way? Your a cop right? Read this thread it's about ice cream:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50821&highlight=ben-jerry&page=3

Now, I actually like Ben and Jerries ice cream, but after reading what tom posted I never bought another tub. I simply will not support a company who operates in a manner that I find distastefull, even if their product is good. I don't need to try the product to form an opinion of the brand.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just to clarify the above post. I am in no way linking what what B&J did back to Olivia. I was just using it as a personal example of how a companies actions do effect my decisions making, despite the product offered. I posted it very early in the morning, in hindsight perhaps not the best example, but the only one posted on the forum I could think of. Apologies if it it was misconstrued as an attack. And for the record I have no beef with Olivia, just Sam and his emarketing.

And for those who think i'm being too harsh on nub, I received this from Jose Olivia this morning:



> *Jose Olivia*
> I have read this entire thread and find nothing said here to be outside the realm of a healthy debate. Congratulations on having such a robust and vibrant community. As far as NUB jokes, all is fair in love and war. When we put a product out for approval we also expose it to differing opinions.


My hope is that perhaps this will filter back to Sam and he will come back and address some of the critism being levied his way.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

At 1st I wasn't going to try the nub simply based on the large RG (just not my thing) However these kinda threads have peaked my interest to go out and buy some. The consent nub debate has got me so intrigued I must try a nub now. 

I guess what they say is true...ALL publicity is good publicity...Sam inst selling nubs, these threads are...my :2

Don't hate the NUB.... hate the game.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I really enjoy short and fat cigars. I'm am not, however, under the impression that the five pack I ordered from CI will change what we know about cigars forever. They would be more an unusual conversation piece to enjoy with a friend, than anything else.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (5 members and 1 guests)
krevo81, r-ice, Da Klugs, DBall, *Sam Leccia*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

krevo81 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (5 members and 1 guests)
> krevo81, r-ice, Da Klugs, DBall, *Sam Leccia*


I'm glad. He's been active enough on other forums...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm glad. He's been active enough on other forums...


he is gone now


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> he is gone now


I am so surprised :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> I am so surprised :r


:r:r I wonder if he was ever there.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> :r:r I wonder if he was ever there.


I'm sure it was either him or one of his marketing cronies. They only post in places that don't have a beef with him :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not sure how many are familiar with AMSOIL, but I'd rather put dog piss in my Harley than AMSOIL based on their marketing techniques.

Shame, because it's actually one of the best synthetics on the market.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

floydpink said:


> I'm not sure how many are familiar with AMSOIL, but I'd rather put dog piss in my Harley than AMSOIL based on their marketing techniques.
> 
> Shame, because it's actually one of the best synthetics on the market.


I bet you didn't know that only the first three ounces of AMSOIL were any good. And that's a fact my friend :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I bet you didn't know that only the first three ounces of AMSOIL were any good. And that's a fact my friend :tu


I thought it was the LAST three...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> And for the record I have no beef with Olivia, just Sam and his emarketing.


If Jose met you in person though, you may develop a problem with him. Like Manolo he might decide that you that you look too young to be a serious cigar smoker and give you a lil butt plug cigar.

Here is the cigar Senior Quesada thinks Joe is man enough to handle:









4.25 x 50 RG. Joe, do you like short fat cigars? :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> I thought it was the LAST three...


Wouldn't the first three inches actually be the last three because of the pour into the bottle? Or am I overthinking this :r

Alternatively, *DO NOT QUESTION MY SYNTHETIC OIL EXPERTISE JULIAN!* :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> If Jose met you in person though, you may develop a problem with him. Like Manolo he might decide that you that you look too young to be a serious cigar smoker and give you a lil butt plug cigar.
> 
> Here is the cigar Senior Quesada thinks Joe is man enough to handle:
> 
> ...


You go right to hell Matt.....:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Smitty. Sam's lack of interest in this board bothers me. Mouse, you are a member of another board and seem to be much more active than you are here as is Sam. However, Mr. Sam has hundreds of post on that board, some as late as yesterday. For whatever reason he chose to come here and act like he wanted to be part of the CS community and guys welcomed him. Now for whatever reason (I suspect that he has few fans) he has chosen to stay away. 
Please don't give me the thing about traveling. That's just plain weak in today's world. One last thing, what does meeting him have to do with anything as far as an opinion of his cigars?

If he's a big boy he can come here and speak for himself.

I hope this did not nub anyone the wrong way. :ss

Al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)




----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

txmatt said:


>


A man with a sense of humor! I love it!

Made me laugh out loud. Thanks for brighting my day.

A few more things to ponder.

- To nub or be nubed, that is the question.
- Ask not what your nub can do for you, but, what you can do for your nub!
- It's better to have nubed and lost than never having nubed at all.

OK, I'm sorry I couldn't stop myself.

Al


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I hope this did not nub anyone the wrong way. :ss


This is still my favorite...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ahc4353 said:


> A few more things to ponder.
> 
> - It's better to have nubed and lost than never having nubed at all.


No no... its better never to have nubbed at all... trust me 

:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Come on guys...group nub!

Who wants to join the nub club.

Stop that, it's nubbing me the wrong way.

An old goody...

http://www.jibjab.com/view/95380

Man, I am easy to amuse.:ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I bet you didn't know that only the first three ounces of AMSOIL were any good. And that's a fact my friend :tu


I have no idea if you're joking or not, but will guarantee not an ounce of AMSOIL will enter my scoot, nor will a Nub touch my lips as long as I live.

I hate overzealous marketing due to nearly 2 decades of working in timeshare.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

By popular demand........


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r :r :r


BEST POST OF THE YEAR!!! Lol, that's too freakin' much HAHAHA


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> By popular demand........


:r:r:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

fireman43 said:


> By popular demand........


:r Very nice!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> By popular demand........


Thanks I just pi$$ed myself.
:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I appreciate the extra inch.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sam Leccia said:


> I appreciate the extra inch.


I'm quite sure your followers do as well. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam Leccia said:


> I appreciate the extra inch.


Now THAT is funny! :r

Cheers to the self-inflicted humor


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

floydpink said:


> I'm not sure how many are familiar with AMSOIL, but I'd rather put dog piss in my Harley than AMSOIL based on their marketing techniques.
> 
> Shame, because it's actually one of the best synthetics on the market.


I guess I won't mention what I do as a side business then :r

Sorry you had a bad experience with AMSOIL floyd... I'm sure there is nothing I can do to change it, but if there ever is, don't hesitate to let me know 
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Seems even different mice have divergent opinions on the Nub.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I appreciate the extra inch.


Well Sam has a sense of humor that's for sure. If Sam sticks around only time will tell. 
I'm sure the nub jokes will continue. I will do my best. :ss

Anyway, never had a Nub as I have yet to see them. Here in NJ they will probably go for about $12 a stick. :hn

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No no... its better never to have nubbed at all... trust me
> 
> :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

How the heck can you nub a nub anyway? Is it like getting a positive number when you multiply two negative numbers or what?????


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> How the heck can you nub a nub anyway? Is it like getting a positive number when you multiply two negative numbers or what?????


Some questions are better left unasked, Jon.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright... now you have done it. I gotta try one of these things! :mn

I have always been susceptible to marketing:

*McDLT* ("keeps the hot side hot and the cool side cool")
*New Coke*
*Pepsi Clear*
*Koogle* (flavored peanut butter... liked the chocolate - also had cinnamon and banana)
*Delorean* (never had one... but I STILL want one of those stupid cars!)
*Member's Only jackets* (had a black one in 1983 that was bitchin')
*Mustang II* ("boredom zero" - wanted one... thankfully too young to drive then)
*Pet Rock
GI Joe w/ the Kung Fu Grip*

Well... you get the idea.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Where is Ron when you need him?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Alright... now you have done it. I gotta try one of these things! :mn
> 
> I have always been susceptible to marketing:
> 
> ...


I had a Mood Ring.

MCS


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I had a Mood Ring.
> 
> MCS


THAT'S ONE I FORGOT! (me too...) :hn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Alright... now you have done it. I gotta try one of these things! :mn
> 
> I have always been susceptible to marketing:
> 
> ...


Hey, I loved the McDLT. It was a great burger. I stay away from McDonald's now because they don't sell it.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have been very vocal about this because I want the jungle to know about the bs surrounding this brand.
> So in the end, if I sway just one person away from buying nub cigars, I think i've done my job as a responsible member of this fine community. Nobody uses my home and my extended family here without getting an earfull from me


*The NUb police?*


----------

